# Farm Power MFG welder attachment



## Frog9 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just purchased a Farm Power MFG welder for my 55 Ford 850 Series tractor but haven't found info for the unit. Does anyone have experience with welder attachments for tractors or know where I can find specs or manuals? Thanks


----------



## allstarrb38 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am looking for help finding front tires or rims and tires for my Case448 anyone have any good places to look?


----------

